# RYC - Trucks Gone Wild, Apr 5-7th 2013



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

What an awesome weekend! - Probably as packed as I have ever seen the place, some great rides & good people. 








































































































































My buddy Tom's brand new 1k outty, got it's initial 10hrs put on it this weekend, lol - 









Brute on OG 29.5's, rolled belt smoke in 2wd



























This is why a 300 needs a gear reduction even with just 25 or 26" vamps in the mud we ride. Couldn't turn the tires until they broke him loose -


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice pics!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

DAT CAKE BATTER - 














































ok, now I don't feel all alone stuck in this muck, some fellow MIMB members got to par-take in the soup swimming - LOL!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the pics JP, I'm doing mine now! That peanut butter was nasty nasty. My bike wanted to spin the bike over the tire lmao! I wish we had pics trying to 12 o clock it! No belt smoke or chirps! Didn't even get hot!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Saturday night Wobble Wobble (I'll try to get the video up) - 



















maybe a little alky-hall involved....









check the sign......










My buddy Tom getting a little artsy with instagram - 



























---------- Post added at 10:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 AM ----------



Polaris425 said:


> nice pics!


Thanks P



jrpro130 said:


> Thanks for the pics JP, I'm doing mine now! That peanut butter was nasty nasty. My bike wanted to spin the bike over the tire lmao! I wish we had pics trying to 12 o clock it! No belt smoke or chirps! Didn't even get hot!


For sure! - Your bike was straight climbing the ring gear every time you bumped the throttle. I was really suprised at mine for not having any trouble turning all 4 down in that much, there just wasn't any bottom to be found & the soup was too much to push. - Was worth a shot though, LOL!

Can't wait to see some of y'alls pics.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

More great pics!

Why does everyone in FL look a lot like Tonka? lol j/k


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

That looks like a great time!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

EVERYBODY HAPPY














































check out the water line!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

A lot of great pics Ricky!




jrpro130 said:


>


LOVE that pic! 3-up(two girls on behind me, just one obscure in the pic), air ride bled-down, and still blasting through/over the thick-nasty where MANY other's were getting stuck!



jrpor130 said:


>


PmagXMR - with the stickers to go with the screenname! - LOL!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

sweet poics....yall got some nasty nasty mud there chew!!!​


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey man if they all look like me then I guess Florida is full of studs lol haha btw awesome pics guys and FYI I coulda told ya y'all weren't gonna make the jiffy.....that is just gross stuff I tried it once and def didn't happen so I gave it up lol


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ LOL


Pretty well knew going in I wasn't going to make it, but figured I might as well give it heck. Hadn't been stuck all weekend, so just as good a spot to "fix" that as any! Once I sunk in Ricky gave it heck, he was bumping the throttle & just standing it up to 12'oclock, dropping it, bumping it & going right back up - wasn't even rotating the tires, just straight pinion climbing the ring gear. That stuff was straight peanut butter soup, I had no problems turning the tires, but couldn't find any bottom & couldn't sink or push the muck any more. 

Good stuff!



We did determine in another spot that the law2's climb better than the dirty-juan's.


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Good pics JP & Ricky. Got to love it when the back trails get nasty like that. Weekends like that almost make it where you don't mind the price.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Real nice pics guys...


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

I can't wait to see the videos!!!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yeah to be honest it was worth every bit of $60 and I hate saying that...

YEA, I def see the law2's climb a ltitle better, i was sliding off the side of the hill and JP was just crawling up it. Def a big difference there...other than that it's hard to say LMAO we were all slingin the nasty!

I knew I wouldn't make the main pit but it sure was fun messing around. I got stuck one other time and that was just poor judgement in 2wd and didn't wanna break my prop shaft like I did last time, it was exactly like i broke it before.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

RYC TGW April 2013 - YouTube


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice video Ricky!!! That's the ryc I remember all under water and muddy as a mofo lol making me wanna sell the ltr or trade her away lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

good vid!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

great vid!


@ 1.48 y'all can see what we're talking about on the tires climbing out. He was side tracking trying to climb out, I went in & went right through.

:nana::nana::nana: - lol!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

JPs300 said:


> great vid!
> 
> 
> @ 1.48 y'all can see what we're talking about on the tires climbing out. He was side tracking trying to climb out, I went in & went right through.
> ...


Yea the LAW 2 def have that advantage! 

Sorry guys, I coulnd't put music to it I keep getting blocked on youtube, kinda a boring video...I'm about done with the gopro might sell it and get another digi cam, might be better to have amazing pics and take some video with the camera. I just don't have much time to edit the gopro vids


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Climbing & smoother on hard pack. - The only real negative about them is the load/stress of the additional weight & namely the additional* bite*. 

I use windows media editor, lets me see all the clips, pic whish ones I want & then section them as needed. - pretty simple/quick program. 

Not sure if it's compatible with the go-pro though, I have a hand-held RCA hi-def camcorder(that I typically forget to bring, LOL).


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I use windows live. I used to be really into it. Had Mac and used Final Cut Pro but it takes so much time I slowly got out of it and more into photography!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Was just discusing the same with Robert. I want to get a gopro one of these days for using with the race car, but I think I'd just stick with the hand-held camcorder for riding stuff. Simply get it out when we get in a play spot & film accordingly, having zoom functions & such to get better footage. - I just have to remember to actually bring it, lol. 

I get some dead spells where I work, thus the time I spend online during the weekdays. Makes it easier for me to mess with vids & get them uploaded w/o feeling like I'm just wasting time.


----------

